# Sneak peek



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a "sneak peek" at my latest creation, its just the nib but it is turning out to be a  KILLER PEN. I will post the whole pen in a few days but for now it is  TOP SECRET.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this all you have to do all day is come up with this stuff? =8^)


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting nib.  Reminds me of a hose fitting.  Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------

